# Kháng Khuẩn Đa Tầng – Công nghệ trị mụn- trị Sẹo Rỗ - trị thâm



## luuanh95 (9/8/19)

Công nghệ trị mụn kháng khuẩn đa tầng thực sự có hiệu quả không. Cùng tìm hiểu về phương pháp trị mụn dứt điểm này nhé. Bài viết dưới đây giúp bạn giải đáp những vấn đề liên quan về mụn.

*1. Công nghệ Kháng Khuẩn Đa Tầng là gì ?*
–  Trị mụn kháng khuẩn đa tầng chính là khả năng kháng tất cả các loại vi khuẩn trên bề mặt da. Nó làm sạch sâu bên trong da, thúc đẩy quá trình tái tạo da. Ngoài ra những lượng dầu nhờn và bụi bẩn làm bít tắc lỗ chân lông sẽ bị đẩy bỏ hoàn toàn sau một lần điều trị.






_Kháng khuẩn đa tầng công nghệ trị mụn hàng đầu tại Nhật Bản_​
–  Tại Nhật Bản _kháng khuẩn đa tầng_ được xem là công nghệ trị mụn tận gốc cấp tốc nhất. Đối với các loại mụn khó điều trị như: mụn bọc, mụn thịt, mụn ẩn, mụn viêm, mụn mủ,…

Cơ chế hoạt động của công nghệ này kết hợp với các chuyên viên spa giúp lấy mụn tận sâu bên trong bề mặt da. Với những tia ánh sáng HILED giúp tái tạo cấu trục và phục hồi rất nhanh.

*2.   Các bước điều trị mụn kháng khuẩn đa tầng tại Vietcharm*

_



_
_Chuyên viên sẽ trực tiếp sử dụng công nghệ khóa khuẩn đa tầng và bề mặt da_​
Để mang lại trải nghiệm thực tế đối với khách hàng bằng công nghệ trị mụn kháng khuẩn đa tầng. Dưới đây là các bước điều trị mụn tận gốc tại Vietcharm:


Bước 1: Đến trực tiếp cơ sở để thăm khám da. Bác sĩ sẽ đưa ra kết quả tình trạng mụn và liệu trình điều trị mụn tận gốc.
Bước 2: Tẩy da chết và làm sạch da kết hợp thẩm thấu vitamin E được chiết suất từ thiên nhiên.
Bước 3: Xông hơi giúp đào thải độc tố từ sâu bên trong da
Bước 4: Các chuyên viên sẽ tiến hành lấy mụn
Bước 5: Sử dụng ánh sáng HILED của _công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng_ giúp làm giảm viêm và diệt khuẩn.
Bước 6: Đắp mặt nạ cấp ẩm
Bước 7: Sử dụng ánh sáng sinh học màu xanh dương và vàng giúp tái tạo da và se khít lỗ chân lông.
Bước 8: Hướng dẫn chăm sóc da mặt sau khi điều trị mụn tại đây.
*3. Kết quả điều trị mụn bằng công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng*
Để biết được việc điều trị mụn tận gốc bằng công nghệ trị mụn kháng khuẩn đa tầng này có tốt không? Dưới đây là hình ảnh trước và sau khi khách hàng điều trị mụn.

_



_
_Khách hàng điều trị mụn bằng công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng tại Vietcharm_​
_



_
_Khách hàng nữ điều trị mụn bằng công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng tại Vietcharm_​
Đây cũng là những kết quả điều trị mụn tận gốc tại Vietcharm. Để biết thêm trương trình khuyến mãi và được các chuyên viên tư vấn hãy đọc phần dưới đây nhé.

*4. Khuyến mãi điều trị mụn kháng khuẩn đa tầng tại Thẩm mỹ viện Vietcharm*
Để tri ân khách hàng đã luôn tin tưởng và ủng hộ điều trị mụn tận gốc tại Thẩm mỹ viện VietCharm . Nên tại Vietcharm thường xuyên áp dụng các chương trình khuyến mãi to lớn từ 10 – 60% tùy vào từng thời điểm khác nhau. Thậm chí có thời điểm lên đến 70%.

Hiện nay công nghệ_ trị mụn kháng khuẩn đa tầng_  của Nhật Bản chỉ có duy nhất tại thẩm mỹ viện VietCharm.

Để nắm bắt các chương trình khuyến mãi cũng như để đăng ký trị mụn bằng công nghệ _kháng khuẩn đa tầng_ các bạn hãy liên hệ qua hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666 hoặc đến trực tiếp địa chỉ số 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để được nhân viên của chúng tôi giải đáp và tư vấn tận tình.


----------

